
Why React and AngularJS are so much more popular than Vue.js? - linouk23
https://insights.stackoverflow.com/trends?tags=angular%2Cangularjs%2Creactjs%2Cvue.js
======
JMTQp8lwXL
As shown in the graph, Vue was a late entrant to the UI framework land grab.
People care about UI frameworks, no doubt. But there's only so much time and
energy and mindshare people are willing to invest. It would be difficult for
any newcomers to unseat React, Vue, and Angular.

